# Mini PMB Vape Meet



## Rob Fisher (22/6/15)

An impromptu mini Vape Meet in PMB as Goose (aka @devdev) was in town to do some training.

Two people at the meet! Me and Goose! 



Goose with his hardware... please note the REO is mine and he never came with a REO and only had stinking regulated devices! Hence the sly grin!


I must say @Paulie's Guava in the temp sensing Subtank on the SX Mini was a pretty great vape and I will be giving sub tanks (with blue coils) another go!



As always a fun time was had with Goose!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/15)

I also got a chance to test the subox set up but unfortunately it had some kak juice in it... I also was very impressed with the Vapor Shark!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/15)

Awesome, thanks for sharing the pics Rob

Paulies guava is lovely!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (22/6/15)

And here we go with the Gauva again

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (22/6/15)

kimbo said:


> And here we go with the Gauva again



@kimbo, small correction - its not just Guava, its @Paulie's guava!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kimbo (22/6/15)

Silver said:


> @kimbo, small correction - its not just Guava, its @Paulie's guava!


My condolences @Paulie  posting about your guava all over the forum

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## deepest (22/6/15)

Let us know next time you in PMB we can make it 3 at the mini vape meet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (22/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I also got a chance to test the subox set up but unfortunately it had some kak juice in it... I also was very impressed with the Vapor Shark!


 Thanks Rob, was an awesome micro meet, and I appreciate you driving to maritzburg to see me. In honor of the occasion we each had a bunny chow at the scottsville horse racing track - and yes I did this trip with only regulated mods  although I am missing my blackbird in the Reo - which by the way was the "kak" juice in the sub ox subtank.

The juice and the tank don't make for a very good combination but I expect to see you with a sub tank mini and vapor shark soon . As for @Paulie's guava, I'm not taking the bait.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (22/6/15)

Hahaha u all make me laugh a lot! Looks like u guys had s jol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

